# Garage door insulation.



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I live in Texas, so heat is more of an issue than cold. I have a thin, el-cheapo alum. garage door. I decided to invest @ 60 dollars in those 1.5 inch foam insulation sheets at the big box and cut them to fit my door. It took me less than an hour. So far it has made a difference in dampening the noise, as my neighbors houses are VERY close and we all know running a lunch box planer is loud.

Today I noted the effect on temperature.

This AM it was 36 degrees outside and 58 degrees in my garage.

I have to say that is pretty good bang for the buck!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Happy days - Iused 75mm (3") polystrene boards between the framing studs and 18mm ply sheathing in my shop. Works for me too and I don't have angry neighbours banging on the shop door.

Nice touch


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

I did that and then added thin reflective "insulation" over the foam. Made a huge difference in both heat and cold. Last night it was 5 degrees outside and I was able to maintain a constant 65 in the garage with my heater on its lowest setting. I did insulate the walls and ceiling with standard insulation as well. Also the noise difference was amazing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well done

with good insulation - you save on it forever

without - you pay for it forever


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey!

That's better than I thought it would be!

Thanks for the report!

I was in HD not too long ago & just happen to notice they had KITS for that… for about $59-$60… sounds like the same thing… precut one way but have to trim to fit the other…

Was there glue included in the kit? What kind was it?

Now that I know it's worth doing, I think I will work it in… when I can…

Thanks again!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

David…never thought of it that way, but you are correct.

Joe, with my door, I have "ledges, or lips" for each section…cut to size and pop in…no glue.

I actually cut it with my table saw HAHA>


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

You might also consider insulating the attic space above the garage as well. I did and it has kept it very warm in the winter as well as help cool in the hot summers here


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

My door has the same type of Lips… (I think)

... sounds like they will pop into my door too…

... sounds like a piece of cake to install!

COOL…

Thank you.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Todd,
Gotta love quick & easy fixes, that pay multiple dividends well into the future!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I did the same thing … works well


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am in west Texas and it gets hot here! Insulation sure helps. I did the same as Bullethead did. It makes the operation of the door, quiter also.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I used silicon to stick em on my garage door. I figure it has to do more help than not.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Todd,

I live in Florida and I bought a kit for my Garage door from Texas Garages. They shipped the all the materials needed and the web site is pretty darned informative.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sweet

if you tape poly to the door, on top of the rigid insulation…..betting you retain even cooler temps


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

tape the edges

b4 you apply the poly (really in-expensive) run a bead of PL glue around, use a pan head screw and screw through the poly and Pl beneath, into the rigid insulation……let set, ………its like a walk in beer cooler door…..cheap and makes a huge difference in, not only the temperature but the energy savings.


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

I live in Texas and got the kits for my doors from Lowes and they fit into the channels of my doors. They do a good job. I also insulated the attic above the garage and it works.

The only issue I have is that the garage also retains too much heat. I need to figure a way to cool it off, I was looking at the http://www.coolmygarage.com/shop/gf-14-garage-fan-attic-cooler/ Anyone tried that?


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Good to hear Todd. I have had this exact same project in my head since I moved into my house 2 years ago. It's a new house, but it has the same thin, uninsulated garage door (2 car wide). Afternoon sun hits it and it feels like a radiant oven. Of course I am loving these last couple of days of cool temps around here (finally). Let's hope it doesn't get back up to 80's next week. It was a long dry summer.

Your post convinced me to finally do something with my garage door.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I love LJ. So much great info from ya'll….

BTW, my attic is insulated above the garage too.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I insulated my overhead doors the same way you did and it helped a lot. I then insulated and decked my attic. Helped with the heat and gives me a great place to store and dry wood. (attic gets to 135-140 degrees in the heat of the summer)


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Watch the door spring or springs depending on your door. The springs are rated close to the ordered door and can weaken quickly with use. watch the door if one side goes up or down slower .

I learned the hard way that these doors are sprung to the weight of the door. I added factory insulation but the door was not rated for it.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

I am in south-east Arizona with a garage door facing west, and my door has a dark brown color. With no insulation on the door it got extremely hot in there this past summer, unbearable. You could not actually touch the door on the inside without risking burning yourself, the whole door acted as a giant radiator heater for the inside of the garage. I went to put a hand on the ceiling, since that's not insulated, which is made of the usual sheathing with white coating on top, and that was just warmish, so most of the problem was the door.

I also put on the 1.5 inch foam insulation from the hardware store, one that has an aluminum face, put it on the door in 16 pieces, and it made a big difference in how much heat radiates from the door into the workshop. It did not make a visible difference in how the door operates with regards to weight. That foam is pretty light.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Possible to get *direct Links to what Product(s) you used f*or this project?

I'm having a problem finding the Specs… that match…
... there are several to choose from… LOL

*Thank you in advance…*


----------

